# Marmite/Vegemite. Love it or hate it?



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

An article from a friend of mine....

www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatoon/saskatoon-shop-ordered-to-pull-banned-british-products-1.2506864

I know my brother in NZ has Marmite imported, because Vegemite isn't the same, but do you love it or hate it?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2014)

I have heard a lot about both from other forums. Seems to be among those love it or hate it foods. I've never had the opportunity to try either.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok guys.....do you have Bovril? Marmite/Vegemite is a yeast extract spread, which can be used as a spread, on toast or sandwiches, or to flavour a gravy in casseroles.
an iconic British product, the Australians made their own, slightly inferior version.

But....you either love it or hate it. 
I don't really know how to describe the taste, but I have it on my toast!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Marmite*


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Well you're not getting away with that!  Vegemite rooools!

Repeating post from other thread just to save me writing it out again.

The main ingredients in Vegemite, as listed on the label, are: 


Yeast extract
salt
mineral salt
malt extract (from barley)
colour
flavours
niacin
riboflavin
thiamine
folate


And I'm not looking any further into it than that because I really don't want to know.

It's something that needs to be introduced to the diet around weaning  time to be fully appreciated I think.  Not many can handle it starting  at mature age.
It's very salty and very strong and has to be spread thinly or it's  plain revolting.  But we like it.  We carry little tiny jars with us  when we travel.  Toast without vegemite for more than a week can induce  intense emotions of homesickness.

Marmite is a UK version and tastes different altogether, guess you have to be born to that one too.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not a fan of either although roughly twice a year I enjoy some crusty white bread spread thickly with well refrigerated real butter and a thin smear of vegemite. 

Other than that I occasionally use it to flavour a beef stew.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry, can't get the wiki link to work.....and we got there first! I believe that NZ tried to copy it before Oz....
i am now running away from Di!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

The Kiwis are like that, they even tried to pinch our Pavlova!

Uh oh, it's 5am in NZ, Fern might be awake and it'll be on for young and old.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Huffington Post strikes again! I like it, but I do appreciate that other people hate it; I suspect Di is right, you have to start it before your taste buds have acquired any taste!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> The Kiwis are like that, they even tried to pinch our Pavlova!



I heard that argument in NZ....but they are a very little island....they have to try and make their voice heard!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

In some ways, but I don't think it tastes nearly as salty....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Could be it, Marmite certainly lacks that special something.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

eace:

Time for bed?!

Love you really Di!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 25, 2014)

Love Vegemite ... haven't had Marmite for years.

Little known fact:  Vegemite helped  the Aussies win the Americas Cup way back when.  
Culture warning:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 25, 2014)

Ooohhh no.  Don't let 'em see that!


----------



## nan (Jan 25, 2014)

We like both vegemite and marmite,and I have heard a desertspoon of vegemite a day is good for young women to take for  pms as it has vitamin b12 in it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2014)

Marmite is a definite *YES* as far as liking it and eating it..
A wee bit goes a far way so we eat it on crackers or toast...

My wife (Princess) is from NZ and we eat Marmite whenever we can find it, but living up north, it is impossible to find up here.. We buy it when we go down south !!!


Pavlova is another thing.. I think it is one of the best desserts I have ever had in my life.. 
Made my a Kiwi or otherwise, it is still considered the BEST !!!

The only thing about making Pavlova is it is very labour intensive..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

I found that making the meringue for a pavlova is a lot easier in the microwave, provided you don't mid it a bit guey!
when I go to NZ, I usually take some marmite with me, for my brother.
marmite is a funny thing; it splits families right down the middle.
they have made some fantastic adverts for it here; utilising that fact.
just don't go to Saskatoon to buy it!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve I have a recipe here, somewhere,  fairly old but relatively easy for passionfruit pavlova.  I even made a few passable ones from it, so I'll post it if I find it.
It was faaaantastic!  You could still put strawbs in I guess but we just had it with the passionfruit and cream.

... and Jen, no.  Okay? just no to nuking Pavs, the 'proper' ones have a crunchy shell.  Tch.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 25, 2014)

_I like the new one with the cheese in it as it doesn't taste as salty, i have complained to them about the salt in vegemite, they brought out a childrens one which was lower in salt but so expensive, it seems to have disappeared.
             My Nanna used to have Marmite when i was little , the Marmite today tastes quite different to the original, i don't like it.
Nothing like a vegemite cup of tea { Hot Water & Vegemite }  Do you have Bonox over there because Vegemite is similar _


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

The US doesn't know what it is missing! I must look for the cheese one, thanks!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 25, 2014)

_It's called Vegemite , Cheesybite Vivjen_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2014)

I've heard of Vegemite from the Land Down Under song, but never tasted it.


----------



## Fern (Jan 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I heard that argument in NZ....but they are a very little island....they have to try and make their voice heard!


Eh, !! 


> N.Z. is a bit bigger than the size of Great Britain and a little smaller than Japan



Marmite is best, love it on warm toast.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry Fern; I meant compared with Australia! You and I are a little outnumbered here...
i love NZ, I have been twice; but I still prefer Marmite!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Heh, heh, heh.  We have cattle stations bigger than both of you. 




(Just kidding, but it's still OZ Day and I'm allowed braggin' rights.... or at least taking them.)


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Allows, on Australia Day; let battle commence tomorrow!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Texans look away now!

I'm not far out.  This one has a few countries beaten.



> *Anna Creek Station* is the world's largest working cattle station.[SUP][1][/SUP] It is located in the Australian state of South Australia. Its area is roughly 6,000,000 acres (24,000 km[SUP]2[/SUP]; 9,400 sq mi) which is slightly larger than Israel. It is 1,977,000 acres (8,000 km[SUP]2[/SUP]; 3,089 sq mi) larger than its nearest rival, Alexandria Station in the country's Northern Territory and over seven times the size of the United States biggest ranch, King Ranch in Texas, which is 825,000 acres (3,340 km[SUP]2[/SUP]; 1,289 sq mi). [SUP][2][/SUP]



N.Z.


> New  Zealand is located in the South Pacific Ocean, southeast of Australia.  Its land covers 268,680 square kilometers, with water covering 10 square  kilometers. In comparison, it is about the size of the state of  Colorado.
> 
> Its area is 268,021 km.[SUP]2[/SUP]
> 103,738 Sq. Miles (268,680 Sq. Km)


England


> *Area*
> - Total
> - Land (%)
> - Water (%)130,395 km[SUP]2[/SUP] (50,346 sq mi)
> ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Now this is creepy.  I would guess I have heard Anna Ck station mentioned about 4 times in my entire life.  I have the TV on as background noise more than out of interest but guess what has just popped up? 2 minutes after I posted that quote about it?
 A report about the Great Artesian Basin, and how vital it is to ... Anna Ck Station!

Now that's just uncanny!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Size doesn't matter...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, so they say.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

No, I don't believe it either!

Ok, so you beat us on size,  cricket, rugby, weather, standard of living,...

We must win at something, let me think.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> No, I don't believe it either!
> 
> Ok, so you beat us on size,  cricket, rugby, weather, standard of living,...
> 
> We must win at something, let me think.....



You trump us at population. ... and annual rainfall  .... and thickness of history books ....  and.... nup can't think of anything else.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> You trump us at population. ... and annual rainfall  .... and thickness of history books ....  and.... nup can't think of anything else.



Beat me...I had just thought...history; we have one....and gave you yours!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Well Jen, I could throw the one used here sometimes to win history battles with the Poms,  that ours is 40,000 years old.  
But considering none of it was written down and it was pretty much the same year lived 40,000 times I consider it a bit below the belt.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

I went to Boston Mass. With a Canadian friend once, who had studied at the Sorbonne in Paris.
as we were going on the hop-on hop-off bus, we went to America's oldest house.
we just laughed hysterically...didn't go down too well.
neither did our trip round the Boston Tea Party!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

It would still be older than ours, unless they find a fossilised bark hut.


----------



## Fern (Jan 26, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Heh, heh, heh.  We have cattle stations bigger than both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cattle stations,!! you mean dry gulch country. we have cattle stations (50.000 acres) running as much stock on them as your million acres are capable of doing.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Katybug said:


> I LOVE anchovies in any form, but not Vegemite.  Haven't tried the other one, but assuming that it too is an acquired taste...one that never made it in the  USA.  My friend in Sydney eats Vegemite everyday and loves it!
> 
> _Sorry, after I posted the above, I realized I had not been on the last page and the post had morphed.  Kindly overlook._



I don't think you would like Marmite either, Katie....Vegemite started in NZ; marmite in UK; hence the morph!


----------



## Fern (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sorry Fern; I meant compared with Australia! You and I are a little outnumbered here...
> i love NZ, I have been twice; but I still prefer Marmite!


Prefering marmite, I won't hold that against you.  Bigger isn't necessarily better, Aus. may have the 'size' but the quality is so sadly lacking.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Fern said:


> Cattle stations,!! you mean dry gulch country. we have cattle stations (50.000 acres) running as much stock on them as your million acres are capable of doing.




Australia day is over, Fern; go for it!

But all those sheep.......

We have little farms with fields and hedges, and trees and things; very pretty!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Fern said:


> Cattle stations,!! you mean dry gulch country. we have cattle stations (50.000 acres) running as much stock on them as your million acres are capable of doing.



Picky picky... we're talkin' size here.  Quantity, not quality. If you wanna send Milford Sound's annual rainfall to S.A. they could run all of your cattle on Anna Ck and lose 'em in the grass.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I googled marmite and found out it has it's own Facebook page. Never have seen it in the markets but looks similar to some of the different spreads sold here. I would certainly be up to trying it.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 7, 2014)

You either love it or hate it Pappy; I love it!
it is a yeast extract, can be put on toast or sandwiches, and also in gravy...Very British!


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

Viv, you can get lost, one of us will track you down! :coolthumb:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 7, 2014)

I am sure of that, Ina, and grateful......


----------

